# Are you serious!?!?



## OhMeOhMy (Apr 2, 2004)

This has been going on in our local school system. I am . . . shocked . . . to say the least. I had no idea kids were playing this kind of "game". We were all notified via letters home that the _elementary_ age kids have begun playing this. There is also an issue with the middle school. I am just flabbergasted.

Another link

Yet another link


----------



## jennifer_lc1 (Sep 8, 2007)

wow.

that is awful


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

I remember my brother and his friends doing this in either Jr High or early High School. They just did it with their hands (to themselves) though. Still, that's some scary stuff


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

The video wouldn't load for me on GASP's web site, but if it's the same, the kids in my school were doing this 25 years ago, so it's definitely not new. Sad that it's taken this many years to get groups doing education on it.









A bunch of my friends did it at a sleepover one night. One would stand against a wall, hyperventilate, then a friend would press on her neck with her hand and girl against wall would get dizzy and slide down the wall. I tried it once but it gave me a headache so I didn't do it again. I wouldn't say that anyone I knew was doing it so they didn't get caught with drugs or alcohol (like GASP's site says) as the girls I hung out with weren't even interested in trying drugs or alcohol at that point (can't say for later years as I didn't hang out with them as closely in later years). Also not sure anyone was doing it to "get high" as the effects don't exactly last, it gives you a weird dizzy feeling that disappears pretty quickly. (is a weird quick buzz considered getting high?) And nobody was doing it because they thought it was safer than drugs or alcohol, rather they were doing it just because it was a cool, dizzy feeling.

None of us knew it was dangerous or could kill us and I am not sure if that knowledge would have stopped everyone from doing it (people still try drugs and over drink even though they know the dangers), but I would have liked to know! I do think it's a scary, dangerous game, I am just not sure if the reasons listed are accurate. I do know that we quit doing it that one night when one girl actually passed out for several minutes instead of just getting dizzy.

ETA: okay the video finally loaded while I was typing this, so I missed part of it, bit it appears that kids are now doing this with a rope and end up hanging themselves. The girls I knew only did it in a group and with one friend doing the pressing on the neck and helping you slide down the wall so you didn't bang your head or anything. Still stupid regardless.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah, this was gaining popularity when I was graduating. Kids do dumb things and the best we can do it teach them what is dumb and not to do it.

Think back to the stupid things that we lived through. I used to huff canned air, paint all kinds of horrible things. Same $hit different day.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

The rope thing is not new either, people have been doing that while getting off for a long time. I remember a story when I was in hs about a kid who died that way.







It's scary stuff.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
The rope thing is not new either, people have been doing that while getting off for a long time.

Just boys who do that isn't it? I haven't heard of it with girls (not saying it doesn't happen though). Auto erotica asphyxiation? or something like that? Some speculate that Michael Hutchence from INXS died that way, although his official cause of death was labeled suicide.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Y'know, in retrospect the spinning around until we got dizzy games I played in middle school were the same thing. Disorientation for amusement. But, um, waaaay safer. And better exercise.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Y'know, in retrospect the spinning around until we got dizzy games I played in middle school were the same thing. Disorientation for amusement. But, um, waaaay safer. And better exercise.









Yes, definitely safer!


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
Just boys who do that isn't it? I haven't heard of it with girls (not saying it doesn't happen though).

um... Girls of this age have more "intricate exploring" to do







once boys discover their one toy they have to make up different games to play with it. Girls are a much more complicated game to figure out in the first place so you don't see many teen girls "reinventing the game" because the haven't figured out the best way to play it!

Does that make any sense? I'm trying not to be graphic


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

we used to do that in middle school.

pot never killed no one.







:


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
The video wouldn't load for me on GASP's web site, but if it's the same, the kids in my school were doing this 25 years ago, so it's definitely not new. Sad that it's taken this many years to get groups doing education on it.









A bunch of my friends did it at a sleepover one night. One would stand against a wall, hyperventilate, then a friend would press on her neck with her hand and girl against wall would get dizzy and slide down the wall. I tried it once but it gave me a headache so I didn't do it again. I wouldn't say that anyone I knew was doing it so they didn't get caught with drugs or alcohol (like GASP's site says) as the girls I hung out with weren't even interested in trying drugs or alcohol at that point (can't say for later years as I didn't hang out with them as closely in later years). Also not sure anyone was doing it to "get high" as the effects don't exactly last, it gives you a weird dizzy feeling that disappears pretty quickly. (is a weird quick buzz considered getting high?) And nobody was doing it because they thought it was safer than drugs or alcohol, rather they were doing it just because it was a cool, dizzy feeling.

None of us knew it was dangerous or could kill us and I am not sure if that knowledge would have stopped everyone from doing it (people still try drugs and over drink even though they know the dangers), but I would have liked to know! I do think it's a scary, dangerous game, I am just not sure if the reasons listed are accurate. I do know that we quit doing it that one night when one girl actually passed out for several minutes instead of just getting dizzy.

ETA: okay the video finally loaded while I was typing this, so I missed part of it, bit it appears that kids are now doing this with a rope and end up hanging themselves. The girls I knew only did it in a group and with one friend doing the pressing on the neck and helping you slide down the wall so you didn't bang your head or anything. Still stupid regardless.

yup.


----------



## Live~Laugh~Love (Dec 21, 2004)

I remember seeing a fre ppl do it in my middle school too, They got cought, obviously.lol, they did it on th ebasketball courts and scared the heck out of everyone.

suspended

I never did it, nor did my friends, I have seen how popular it is now..

UMmmmm WHY??

This is so sad


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

This was all the rage when I was about 10-14, and that was over twenty years ago.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

That is sad. I just honestly don't get it.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
pot never killed no one.







:

WELL LITTLE MISSY!!! If you ask Nancy Regan and my mother it's done WORSE!!! WORSE I TELL YOU!


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep. Did this too. Although I don't think we were ever stupid enough to do it with ropes...


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

A freshman in my college class was found in his closet with a rope around his neck, naked and with some.. reading material if you know what i mean. Was ruled auto-erotic asphyxiation.

Worst part was that he was a foreign student, and someone from the university had to explain to his parents *how* he died. There were several Russian interpreters that turned down that job.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

I knew a boy who did this also in elementary (probably about 11 or 12), with some variation, bending down and breathing fast and holding his neck with his hands. He never passed out, but did it in class a few times.

Sadly, I don't know what has happened to him, but from what I heard last year, in and out of jail.

I wish GASP was around years ago.

Really scary stuff. That 9-1-1 call left me really freaked and in tears.


----------



## OhMeOhMy (Apr 2, 2004)

I had no idea that this was this widely know.
I never heard of it as a kid. Maybe it's because I just hung with the hard core druggies.


----------



## fairejour (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep, my stupid buddies did it in middle school too. I never had the guts. I would pretend to pass out so they would let go!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Yes, sadly, it's definitely not new. I used to play it in 6th-7th-8th grade with my friends, so that was probably about 15 years ago. I have been seeing it in the media more and more and surprised that it took so long for the word to get out.

Although, no one I know used ropes and it wasn't to get "high." When we played it, you would pass out and although you'd only be passed out for a few seconds you would have all these strange, long, vivid dreams. So I guess we did it because it was weird, and we were bored, so why not.


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

My sister and I did this a couple times with our hands, leaning against a wall and hyperventilating - not sure why you'd use a rope? But either way, it's stupid! I'm glad adults are telling kids exactly WHY you get that tingling feeling and that it can kill you! That 911 call is just horribly heart-breaking!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

The guys in my grade 6 class 20 some years ago did something similar, hyperventilating & pushing on their necks to pass out. They did it for several lunches hours, until one of the guys didn't come to right away. Everyone was really freaked out...took him about 5-10 minutes to come around, and as far as I know they never did it again.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Watched the video on GASP's web site with my older child as she's prime age for being involved in this.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow. I'll be linking this thread next time there is a "What's wrong with sleepovers?" discussion!


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

OMG! I stumbled upon this thread and watched the GASP video and that 911 call is seriously heartbreaking. I am having a major anxiety attack now, and my kids are nowhere near the age when they might try something like this. I think what it is, is the reminder that I don't know everything that can harm my children. I am terrified of being blindsided and failing to teach or talk to them about something critical, or protect them from something.

I had no idea. The drug scene I had experience with when I was younger, but I had never heard of this.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

This was really popular when I was in school ,too.


----------



## Mom'n it (Nov 3, 2005)

I actually remember doing this when I was in either 4th or 5th grade (that's 9-11 years old!) tucked in a corner on the side of the school-with my hands. I can remember it pretty clearly. The feeling of going out of consciousness and waking up on the ground on all fours with my body doing what I can only describe similar to the cat/cow yoga move very fast (which is not exactly... but maybe you get the idea?) I came to while moving like that and thought "Omg what am I doing??!?!" But there was definitely a rush. And there were a ton of kids around doing the same "game". I didn't know it was so vast. That video definitely left me in tears. My past is sketchy as far as things I've dabbled in, but I can only hope that my parenting will allow an open, honest relationship with my son so he can come to me before deciding to do things like this. Maybe my experiences can deter him from that kind of lifestyle. If anything, I hope he can always talk to me, no matter what.

*sigh*


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm young only 20, so school wasn't that long ago.
A LOT of people did this,.. I never could. Eeek I've watched my friends do it though.









I have a younger sister and this is much more common in the younger kids, like grades 6-9.


----------



## RiverMamma (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, I had never herd of such a thing!!! I admit I was a bit anti social in school, & thought that most of my piers were kinda dumb, though beeing a teenager, I was plenty dumb too. Still, I think that all we can really do as parents is try our best to make our children feel Loved, supported, and like they have an advicate, a confidant in us. So they don't have to go looking for a high. I dunno, maby I'm just talking out my a**. My DD is only 7mo, I just hope that she feels Loved, supported & that she can talk to me about anything when she gets older.


----------



## Elijahs Momma (Dec 12, 2007)

I had never heard about this either until a few years ago when someone's younger brother did it and died from it.







He was only 14 and I had went to school with his sister, it was just terrible. From what I remember, right after it happened everyone though he committed suicide since a rope was involved (or some sort of rope-like thing) but later on it was determined he was playing the choking game.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

My brothers used to do this, though not with a rope, thank goodness. They used to pin me down and do it to me too because they thought it was funny to see me do "the funky chicken". That stopped when they did it one night and I didn't come to for 15 minutes. My oldest brother was pale and clammy with fear. I don't think they ever "played" that game again.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

My brother used to do that, except he called it "the passout game." I never tried it, but he never used ropes or anything like that...


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow! I never knew about this. This is scary. I'm going to talk to my kid sis and my kid cousin tomorrow and see if they've heard about it. Very scary.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow, I recall playing this game too when I was 13 through 16 in various different ways. So over 20yrs ago. I had a bad experience and it was the last time I let it be done on me (in fact I don't recall anyone doing it again after that). It wasn't done using a rope though, but one person would stand behind you and put their arm around your neck and squeeze the sides.







:


----------



## CanidFL (Jul 30, 2007)

I had never heard of this till a few years ago. I don't think anyone in my high school did this. Not that I know of anyway and I went to a pretty small school.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

This was not popular when I was in school. I have never heard of it. I didn't hear about auto-erotic asphyxiation until the mid 80s, when I was already in college. But now I'll have to talk to my daughter about it.


----------



## Shane (Aug 6, 2005)

I just do not understand why. I know what people say, but ....seriously? Why would someone choke themselves on purpose, without wanting to die?


----------

